# Got one



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Great day on the water with you Tom it's weird how the bite just shuts down after 12 on the lagoon huh? 

Thanks for everything today.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Way to go Tom! [smiley=1-beer.gif] You obviously had a great holiday.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Bout time............good work dude!!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Great day on the water with you Tom it's weird how the bite just shuts down after 12 on the lagoon huh?
> 
> Thanks for everything today.


No Thank You! You are going to be a good guide one day.



> Way to go Tom! [smiley=1-beer.gif] You obviously had a great holiday.


It was a great holiday. Traffic on ML was unusually light too. I think most people expected it to rain again. 



> Bout time............good work dude!!!


Yeah, I don't have it as good as you guys living over on the coast. 

I have to say I am enjoying the crap out of it though. Should be many more if I can find more guys like Tanner to pole me around. I may have to start paying my son to pole me around on Saturdays. ;D (There is something really wrong with me as a parent)



> NICE!


Thanks! In fact thanks to everyone on the forum. With out you guys I probably would have never pursued something this difficult. There is a lot of helpful people around here. It really makes a difference.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Quit messing around with those baby fish and make some plans to head south again for the monster Stuart snookies. 

;D

Here we use bait darned near as big as that red. Honest. 

-T


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Save that photo to remind you of the first one. It gets much easier, and ML is one of the more difficult places.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

any red on a fly is a red to be proud of, congrats


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Quit messing around with those baby fish and make some plans to head south again for the monster Stuart snookies.
> 
> ;D
> 
> ...


lol, Can I use a fly that big on my 12 wt? jk

My wife doesn't know it yet but I am trying to get down there this weekend before season closes.  



> Save that photo to remind you of the first one. It gets much easier, and ML is one of the more difficult places.


If I wasn't so ugly I would have it framed with the fly. lol



> Good job!!





> any red on a  fly is a red to be proud of, congrats


Thanks guys. With out the forum members it probably would have never happened. 

- The guy poling me around. Forum member.
- Rod, line, fly selection. Forum Members
- First casting lesson. Forum Member
- Saltwater fly fishing advice. Forum Members.
- Boat setup. Forum Members.

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

the 75 foot back cast, while avoiding the bushes we were pined against into the 5-6 shadows we saw

also was a forum member too


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Way to go on the red! I am waiting for my first one too. What fly did you catch it on?
Very true about the forum. This place is the best!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> the 75 foot back cast, while avoiding the bushes we were pined against into the 5-6 shadows we saw
> 
> also was a forum member too


I remember hooking more mangroves than fish  ;D




> Way to go on the red! I am waiting for my first one too. What fly did you catch it on?
> Very true about the forum. This place is the best!


Not sure what its called. They sell them at the Fly Fisherman in Orlando but I think this one came from the Bass Pro 10 files for $10. :


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

while the reds i have caught on fly are few and far between i can say that when i have it was the most wonderfullest feeling in the world ;D as good as sex :  ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats, Tom.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> First ML redfish on fly! Thanks to Tanner for poling me around all day and putting me on fish.



Nice! I wish to someday accomplish the same goal.


----------

